# Question -Pls help!



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

How do I interpret this question:

Is your partner currently employed, or has he/she been offered employment in New Zealand?

Is it asking if my partner is currently employed (could be in another country) ? or he/she has been offered employment in New Zealand

or

Is my partner currently employed in NZ? or he.she has been offered employment in New Zealand?

thanks!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

temasek said:


> How do I interpret this question:
> 
> Is your partner currently employed, or has he/she been offered employment in New Zealand?
> 
> ...


This question only relates to employment (or offers of employment) in New Zealand.


----------

